# دراسة الجودة



## mtak (15 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء

اريد ان ادرس الجوده و استمر بها 
اى تكون وظيفتى
و اريد ان احصل على شهادات معتمده
المشكله ابتدى من فين
و امشى فى سكة 6 sigma و اجهز نفسى لشهادتها "الحزام الاخضر-الحزام الاسود ...."
و لا امشى فى سكة tqm ثم cqi ...........................

افيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## mtak (16 يناير 2008)

ايه يا جماعه 
مفيش اى ردود
طب نوضح اكتر 
شوفوا الاول الموقع ده
www.asq.org


----------



## جاد الدين زينار (24 مايو 2009)

اريدان اتعلم دراسه الجوده


----------



## asal_80_77 (24 مايو 2009)

*مهندس مرقبه جوده*

انت اخر دراسه ليك ايه 
فيه جامعات متخصصه فى المجال ده وفيه الاكادميه البحريه بالاسكندريه انا مهندس جوده تخصص ميكانيكا اتمنالك التوفيق


----------

